# 2007 Reflex?



## RLongwell (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been wondering the same thing. What gives? Obviously yesterday was a holiday, but I'd expect their website to be revamped with the 2007 stuff today, but so far it hasn't happened. Let's hear it for impatience!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Waiting waiting waiting... Have bitten all my nails off in anticipation... 

Hoyt / Reflex really know how to wind a guy up!


----------



## chucky (Mar 11, 2005)

Dont know when they are gonna get around to releasing it but I do love the way the Ridgeline (I think that was its name) shoots...its their new top of the line replacing the timberwolf I think...got to shoot it a few months ago and I have to say it out shoots hoyt's 38 pro and avenger bows by far


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm gonna Reflex my head right off my neck if i don't see these bows today.LOL:tongue:


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Yea, what gives? I have seen the new 2007 ad in several archery related magazines, and they all said coming 1-1-2007. I have checked their website several times today and nothing!:angry:


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

I understand there will be two versions of the Ridgeline. The Ridgeline32 and The Ridgeline 34.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

I'M trying to get a hold of twin2003(Wendell) as he has pricing last i heard on the '07's. i'll see what i can find out. if i don't get back in time you can pm him also or call the number in my sig. to get a hold of him.

speed


----------



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

*reflex*

whats their web site address??


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.reflexbow.com

speed


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The link is to the 2006 line. Have you seen the 2007's?


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT THE HECK!!!!!

COMING JANUARY 22, 2007!!!!!

What happened to 1. 01. 07?


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Just hit up the website...sounded like a shotgun going off!!!! Sure hope that's not what the new lineup sounds like!!!!

My guess is that they are waiting until the ATA show is over to formally announce the new lineup.

Affe - I'll be there and I'm going to get established as a factory direct dealer instead of going through distributors, so I'll get you the low down asap when I'm at the show.

Jim


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

There will also be a Growler and a Bighorn, both at 34" axle to axle.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Any idea if these will be parallel limb bows? Price ranges? Any other specs? Thanks!

Jim


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Advertise Jan 1 in the magazines and then delay it for 3 weeks...:thumbs_do


----------



## bentstix (Jan 1, 2007)

:angry: :thumbs_do :thumbs_do :angry: 

Man, talk about weak. Went to the sight, got amped up and then that date came up. What a let down.


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

selectarchery said:


> Any idea if these will be parallel limb bows? Price ranges? Any other specs? Thanks!
> 
> Jim



I don't know what the MSRP's are going to be on them, just what our cost is going to be. My understanding is that the Ridgelines will be parallel, as well as the other models, but not to the same degree. The top end will be the Ridgeline and will likely retail in the $600-$650 range. The Bighorn will be the low end and will probably be in the $350-$400 range.


----------



## camo-timber (Mar 22, 2003)

Maybe their the same people that run elite!!! If that's the case don't worry you will see pic. soon!ukey:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

camo-timber said:


> Maybe their the same people that run elite!!! If that's the case don't worry you will see pic. soon!ukey:


 Elite don't run Hoyt! I think that they need to move some Hoyts before releasing the almost as good Reflex line (at much lower prices!). I'll be waiting....


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*Reflex '07s!!!*

Yup, Im a Reflex Nut.

They're waiting till after the ATA show alright.
These threads might answer some questions:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=417670
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=417901

Oh, heres an avatar if you want it. Its an older bow, but I havent seen anybody with it yet.







Heres just the brand (I think the Antler is green now??)


----------



## Dalama (Sep 2, 2006)

Archery Experts has the new Ridgelines on their web page.Ridgeline 34 $599.99,Ridgeline 32 $549.99. Sweet looking bows,,,, parallel limbs,tec riser,and new FX cam, should be a sweet shooter.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks a bit like a Browning Myst with a TEC riser! Great formula for a bow...


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

No wonder Hoyt errr Reflex is holding up the start date. The Ridgeline is a sweet looking bow and $300 less than the Vectrix and with adjustable cams! This bow should be a HUGE seller.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

*Yup, they have arrived*

I definately want one! There kinda like the Trykon. Looks like riser shocks and string shots too. I wonder what the speed is with the new cams. They look pretty sweet too. I Im sorta dissapointed because they said they were going out there own way/design...but that doesnt really matter to me!! Here are the picks if you cant find the website:

RidgeLine 34:







RidgeLine 32: (Just smaller ATA I believe)


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Appears as though the cams have a weight in them and also maybe different limb pockets. Nice looking bow for sure.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Shot them back in October, the Ridgeline is great as is the new cam, probably the best draw force curve I've seen on a dual cam bow, basically a 72 lb bow feels like you are pulling 60ish . They are quiet with very little hand shock, I'm guessing these will be a best seller this year at the shop. Don't overlook the Rampage either great bow especailly for the price in the sub 450 range.

I think the Ridgelines were supposed to be in the 310 range for IBO.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice. Those cams look something like adjustable Vector cams. Nice looking bows. They oughta' be able to sell a bunch of 'em.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Time to start sav'n again
I purchased an '06 Highlander late October


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

TheTone said:


> Appears as though the cams have a weight in them and also maybe different limb pockets. Nice looking bow for sure.


I dont know about a weight, maybe a sticker for the type of cam...maybe.
But it does look like the limbpockets have changed


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

One more week!! I'm waiting for these to come out to make my purchase. 

Went to my local pro-shop right before x-mas and they said they recommended the fred-bear code over the buckskin and I actually did like the feel of it in my hand a little better. I decided to wait to see the new Reflex line before I make a decision though.

Anybody seen or heard anything about a mid-price Reflex? I'm looking for something in the price range of last year's buckskin - superslam.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Reflex also makes the RedHead (BassProShops) line of sweet bows...

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.OnlineShopping


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought those looked like Reflex, especially with the slam 1/2 cams on them. I'd love to see some pics of the new reflex line if anybody has them. Impatiently waiting for the 22nd. . . .:blob1:


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

Website still says "coming January 22, 2007". Is my calendar off?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

My calender says January 22.

What is the price of the ridgeline, I'm very curious. I would like to try a hoyt or reflex.

Anybody have specs on their line with approx. prices?

please send.


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

*Patience*



INHUNTER said:


> Website still says "coming January 22, 2007". Is my calendar off?


Don't worry, they'll have it up eventually.

They did the same thing with the Hoyt website.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Have to remember the time zone they are in and I am hoping that today is the day they debut the new line. Maybe once everyone gets in they will update the website........we're just like kids on Christmas Eve......antsy! :grin:


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Dam*

They just pushed the date to the 24... look at the website


----------



## stringdropper (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay. I am hacked off!!! The website now says Jan. 24 2007. Their integrity is slowly slipping away. Don't advertise what you can't follow through with. Man that chaps my bacon.:angry: Of course I'll still be glued to my computer come the 24th because I'm a sheep of course.


----------



## Guter (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guys. These bows look and feel nice. My Pro shop has 5 of them in and has had them in for a few weeks now. The new owner has ins with hoyt seeing how he is some Target Pro. He also said these bows are made in on the asme line with Hoyt? I did not know that. But they feel great, smooth and the looks will blow you away. For the price it seems like a great bow.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*hope*

I hope they dont change the date again ... :sad: :secret:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

New website looks really good!:darkbeer:


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

Finally! I can't wait to try one out. The website is missing MSRP though, not sure which one is in my price range. Guess I'll be going to the proshop soon.


----------



## nickorette (Dec 25, 2006)

I was a bit disappointed, mainly because I'm a finger shooter and the only bows that might have been able to be shot with fingers for a good price are now out. Although it makes me glad I got the Grizzly when I did and didn't wait for this year's line up.


----------



## 27G (Mar 9, 2003)

Can someone please post the link on here. I am having trouble with the download of the website. Thanks


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well*

A bit dissepointed me to everything is 31 32 34 AtoA i dont shoot fingers but i alway like the stability of 37 + AtoA... to bad the "redline"...looks good.


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

> Can someone please post the link on here. I am having trouble with the download of the website. Thanks


The link was posted on the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

MAP on the Ridgeline 34 is $599.99 and MAP on the Ridgeline 32 is $549.99 I should have them up on my site, www.selectarchery.com, pretty soon. I got to shoot them at the ATA show and they shot very well. I have included them in my 2007 ATA bow reports that I will put out soon.

Jim


----------



## ScottD (Oct 18, 2006)

According to the site, at least, it seems as if the Caribou is still available. Does anyone have any idea of the MSRP on it?

Thanks,
ScottD


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

> According to the site, at least, it seems as if the Caribou is still available. Does anyone have any idea of the MSRP on it?


Somebody posted on another link that it was $549


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

I've got them at $549.99, which is MAP according to Reflex. 

Jim


----------



## INHUNTER (Jan 8, 2007)

I shot the Rampage tonight. One word: SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## reflexshooter22 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Reflex Ridgeline*

I bought a ridgeline friday and it is awesome! 310 fps for a very fair price. Great shooting bow very quiet, fast, and no hand shock at all!


----------

